# Poole Party Pic's



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2010)

I finally got my puter back this evening and boy am I glad to be back. A full week of no Internet was not fun. I know I am late with these photo's but I hope you will find them worth your time to look at.

Before I start loading all the pic's I just want to say I had a wonderful time and want to thank Donnie, Wendell, and Harrel Poole for allowing me to be a part of this invasion. Also to Anthony (Muddyfoots) for making sure we all got fed well. A special thanks goes out to Hatchet Bow Dan for tutoring Roger and I with the hatchet bow and string making.

I think I have about 70 pic's to load so this may take awhile.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2010)

More:


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2010)

More#3:


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2010)

More #4:


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2010)

More #5


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2010)

More 35:


----------



## Al33 (Sep 29, 2010)

Lat but not least:


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 29, 2010)

There's some nice pictures in this bunch!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 30, 2010)

Did good there sir.


----------



## rastaman (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool pictures!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 30, 2010)

Good photos, Al.

I would give some pretty serious folding money for a photo of Harrel when he first drew Nick's primitive bow and Donnie slipped in behind him and broke that stick as he was drawing. That was funny.


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like yall had alot of fun! I got there late friday night when wendel called me and matt. I wish i would have got to meet everybody but theres always next time. Muddy i really enjoyed the fish!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2010)

That was a sho-nuff good time right there. Would not have missed it for the world!!!


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great pics!! Whats at funny lookin contraption stickin up tword the end of set # 2??


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Sep 30, 2010)

Great pics! Looks like a great time! There is no doubt about that anytime the members of Woody's get together that its gonna be a throw down!!  Thanks for sharing! Really enjoyed the pics!


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 30, 2010)

Hate I missed this one.  I was on vatation w/ the family.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2010)

Al, you even have a way with that camera, as well as the WOW'S!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 30, 2010)

Great Pics Al thank you for taking the time to share them with us,


----------



## Dennis (Sep 30, 2010)

Great job Al


----------



## fishbait (Sep 30, 2010)

Good pics Al.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 30, 2010)

Great pictures Al!!......Those were some really great shots........Looks like you know what you are doing with that camera!!..........Again this was a great weekend with good folks, and good food!!.............Many thanks to those that made it possible!!

Oh yeah and Congratulations to Jeff on his kill!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Oct 2, 2010)

my hats off to the entire poole clan,me and deana had a awesome time!.i always have good times at the poole plantation and thanks wendall for the invite.thanks everyone responsible.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Oct 3, 2010)

As always, AL

Great job with the pictures.

Looks like y'all had fun


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 4, 2010)

Yall had a time


----------

